# Monitor goes to sleep and won't wake up



## M.Hat (Dec 7, 2008)

My newer computer monitor's screen will go black if I leave it alone for some minutes (i.e. if I don't use mouse). For example, if I start a defrag and go away for fifteen minutes, the screen will be black when I return, and I can't bring the desktop back. I have to reboot by holding power button down to get it back. This business just started. My monitor did work fine for first 35 days after purchase.

My drivers are up-to-date

My power settings on computer for computer and monitor are set at "Never" and "Never" on custom plan one. The computer is set to never sleep. 

Sometimes the message "Digital Power Saving Mode" will flash on the monitor screen.

I've looked in monitor manual and in its menu, but I can't find a power saving mode for the monitor. I couldn't find any power saving mode in the video card control center either.

Monitor: LG L222W

O.S.: Vista

Video Card: NVidia 9600 GT (2 months old)

Computer: A newer HP Pentium Quad 4 / 2.4 GHz

Don.


----------



## MerelyVix (Feb 7, 2009)

Did this guy ever get a response because i am having the same problem for several days? Can't do a sys restore either.
Had AVG but updates started failing and uninstalled. 
PCTools antivirus seems to scan too quickly and doesn't find anything.

Well, there *is* something wrong.

Any advice?

:normal:


----------



## M.Hat (Dec 7, 2008)

I had lots of help with this problem, but no one couldn fix it. Wound up doing a clean install of Vista. Afterwords used settings as described in my post and problem never reappeared. Good luck. 

M.Hat.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## MerelyVix (Feb 7, 2009)

what are you running WINXP
video card Legacy?	
cpu ACPI Uniprocessor?
m/board 
ram 448 MB
power supply 
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

I am not sure how to access some of this info.

Compaq Presario Home edition 2002 Service Pack 2
AMD Sempron


My auto updates are disabled because when I installed one of the Microsoft updates, it crashed the entire system to the point I had to reformat after paying umpteen dollars to HP for tech support. (This was last fall)
After further investigation I found this is a common problem among Compaqs running XP. ONLY.
I will NOT install this update again, so if I have to keep dealing with this ongoing problem, it is still better than being completely wiped out.

I am receiving the error message each time it happens "the system has recovered from a serious error."


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use this to see what you have

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

take the side off the case and look at the label on the power supply for the details

to turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


----------



## MerelyVix (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for that program. Very nice.

Results:

Label inside says "Bestec"? Not sure if that's what you're referring to.
Is 1.6 VOLTS. This may be the wattage you are looking for.

Temp is 54C
Gave you OS before, XP
Video Card: VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP
CPU: AMD Sempron @2000 MHz
M/BOARD: Asus Kelut
RAM: 512 MB (1 DDR-SDRAM)
CHIPSET: VIA KM400
COMPAQ PRESARIO

When I came back home today, I found the system monitor off, as usual, but now the machine was making a beeping noise in intervals. Had to reboot, as usual.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the psu you need these details
http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...-help-please-computer-wont-turn-psu-label.jpg

check the beep error code here
www.bioscentral.com

see if you can borrow another psu to try in it
if your system is agp one with a min output of 18amps on the 12v+ line


----------

